# Growing clover



## Daniel White (Feb 9, 2009)

I have grown a few acres of crimson, rose and dutch clover for the past three years with not the results i have expected. I usually start out disking the fields then seeding. The seeds germinate everything looks great then by spring there are as many grasses as there are clovers. What i was hoping for was fields of clover for my girls. I live in Sonoma county ca. Any farmers out there?
danny:scratch:


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

if your grasses are peranuals spraying round up to kill them prior to tillage would do you a world a good. You'll need to spray and let it sit a week so it gets into the root system, then till and seed. If you can find someone with a no till drill that's the best way. That way you don't till up any seed with your tillage. If grasses come up after you seed you can use herbicides like post to get rid of the grass.

Camp


----------



## Daniel White (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the help. I failed to mention that i was trying to go the organic route! Any suggestions? 
Thanks again


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

disk it sow it really heavy in buckwheat for about three months take a crop of buck wheat honey this will smother out most grasses if planted thickly that was one of its original uses in crop rotation. then plant your clover.


----------

